# pics of your shop / yard



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

lets see pics of your shop or yard


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You first


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

monday ill get on it.. i have 2 places so ill go to both ..


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just put up a 20x40 this fall, when i find my camera i will post some pix.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well we all know what a 1 car garage looks like stuffed to the gills with stuff so ill spare you the picture........


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

My greatly undersized shop. 24x24 is not big enough at all. Since it needs new siding and a new garage door soon Im going to see if the city will let me bump it out another 10 foot to the left. 34x24 will give me way more storage.


















Its cleaner then this now.










Random shot of working on one of the trailers. For all the work I put into this one, I should have just bought a new one.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice setup


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

28 x 38 with 11 ceiling and 10 x 10 doors this is a few years ago during construction
I put 50amp 220v service in and gas heat cost me about 12000 to do myself
5000 of that was the concrete work hired out.
Wish I built a bigger one this is full already, motorcycle , boat, riding tractor, ATV, tools, storage cabinets and a ton of DJ equiptment


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not much to look at, but it gets the job done. 60'x60' with 12'x12' doors. I also have a 15 some odd car parking lot, two 10'x20' sheds, two 10'x15' sheds, and a heated two car 28' deep 20' wide garage attathced to the house. Would you believe that I still don't have enough room? The horse stalls are in another attatched barn.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, This is pictures of my dream shop! This is my cousins farm shop. I did work in this shop for one summer, its it kicked A**

















This is our farm shop, kinda a step down, but better then working in the rain!( we have washed the walls and ceiling, so it is alot brighter in there now)















.

And i dont have any of the snow removal shop, but I'll try to get some soon. ( it did get new tin put on it this summer so she looks pretty good.)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are really nice shops 4x4 Farmer. We are just getting prices right now for a new shop now, it will be more like yours, then that really big one. How wide is the door on your shop?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its a 24' door. A few years back we had a 25' head and you could walk it though the door, but we cant walk our 30's through. I wish it was a 30' door so we could get them in there.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

that John deere shop in North Dakota is unbelievable. How much does all the equipment in that place cost. Holy ****


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll post for the poor contractors.

I can get 4 full size reg cab pick-ups in it or 6 small cars.
25x40 in size. 10 1/2 foot walls. 9x16 door. 
Half with a cathedral ceiling and half with a loft. I built the ceiling so I could install a lift when I get the extra cash.

Taken in the spring before I started the plow project.

























The yard and how it overshadows the neighbors house.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Heres a few of my garage. I wont even call it a damn shop cuz it aint big enuf... This was soon after I built it and got it all sheetrocked...


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

How much do those bike lifts run?

I need to get one with the bolt on sides to use for all my equipment so I don't have to work on the ground any more.

Seems like between both buggies, atv, mowers, saws, compactor, ect., there is always something needing fixed.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

4x4Farmer;417106 said:


> Ok, This is pictures of my dream shop! This is my cousins farm shop. I did work in this shop for one summer, its it kicked A**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sweet shop!!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

4x4farmer i dont think ive seen a bad pic from you yet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I started out buying a building for a shop but as times changed and the area developed I turned it into a plaza.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

4x4Farmer those are tow amazing shops. Don't be down on yours. I would kill for it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

now almost complete.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

First Time Out;417669 said:


> 4x4Farmer those are tow amazing shops. Don't be down on yours. I would kill for it.


x2, I share a shop with my dad but for organization I would love to have one of my own fully stocked with tools, but at 17 thats not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;417672 said:


> now almost complete.


I didn't want to say anything negative with that first picture; the second is quite impressive of a transformation! Good job!!

~Kevin


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

YardMedic;417726 said:


> I didn't want to say anything negative with that first picture; the second is quite impressive of a transformation! Good job!!
> 
> ~Kevin


Same thoughts I have. I'm sure your neighbors are happy about the way it looks now also.

Plus getting rent from people never hurts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought it in distress. It was almost power of sale but I beat the bank. It used to be a carwash, a 25 cent one at that. Thanks


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

my place needs a fall cleanup


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

My garage.... pretty damn full right now...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Although full, thats a really nice garage!^^


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks! Here's one without as much stuff in it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice, is that connected to your house or standalone?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I would post some pics of my yard but you wont be able to see it because it is covered in leaves. I have been so busy at work, i have yet to do a clean up at my own house!

Ryan


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'll get some inside later tonight


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

inside shots


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

....................


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

nice set up, i like the golf cart !! The trucks look nice, got to love red


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice shop Jay, I'm jealous. Is the hole thing yours or just half? What is the size of the building? Sweet.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I like that rack the snowplows are on. Up and out of the way. Nice thinking on that one.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats a nice shop. I like your thinking with all the racks to put the plows and salters on to get them out of the way.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;418973 said:


> Nice shop Jay, I'm jealous. Is the hole thing yours or just half? What is the size of the building? Sweet.


it's a 50 x 125 and i use the whole thing and the bank owns it!!! payup the other part that is sectioned off is our apt. it's apx 750 sf plus about 600sf upstairs. had to live in the this baby for awhile till were ready to build a home.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Very nice Jay!!! Plenty of room.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

dont have a shop just a real messy garage where i work on my stuff


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jay brown;418954 said:


> i'll get some inside later tonight


Impressive shop, I like the golf cart too!


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

stroker79;418933 said:


> Nice, is that connected to your house or standalone?


It's under my office.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

metrolawncare;419239 said:


> It's under my office.


Well nice setup, good luck this winter!payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;418996 said:


> it's a 50 x 125 and i use the whole thing and the bank owns it!!! payup the other part that is sectioned off is our apt. it's apx 750 sf plus about 600sf upstairs. had to live in the this baby for awhile till were ready to build a home.


Good idea. I did pretty much the same thing, but now I rent the apartment out. I'd rather spend my money on something that's going to make me money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats what I did too. 6 tenants + 1 apt now. Fully rented.
Other then plowing my lot, planting flowers, and cleaning up garbage, there is really no maintenance. Best move I ever made.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Ref. Post #32, You have no excuse to be late for work either do ya?


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Jay, did you have that built or was it an existing structure? If built, how much did it run you?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my work garage..It is much bigger than what you see in these pictures. There is storage rooms, a metal working room, a carpenter's shop, and an electricians shop. Oh ya' full kitchen, bathrooms, 2 offices, etc...lol


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Acutabovesiny;422466 said:


> Jay, did you have that built or was it an existing structure? If built, how much did it run you?


about $140k two years back. plus $5k for plumbing/trenching plus $5k for the power lines and transformer. have about $15k in the apt. and around $120k for the 5 acre yard ( it cost about 6 new pickups)


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

did you do a heated floor ?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

My buddies shop, we use it alll the time tho. I've even go my own key










Few toys kept in there

Original 65 Shelby sign by Carol Shelby









Ford GT


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Last years race car, this is what I do in the off season. His dad owns B-K motorsports and they run the American LeMans Series. Thats why the floor is tiled, this was the race shop but a new shop was just built as they needed more room for an additional hauler and more race cars










This years car









The new Corvette ZR-1 unveiled at Laguna Seca 3 weeks ago


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

topdj;423827 said:


> did you do a heated floor ?


no heated floor, it has a forced air gas. we are almost too far south too consider untraditional heating methods. the first year without heat it stayed above 40 all winter long inside. the heat must come up from the ground, plus the footings are insulated real well.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Wicked500R;423732 said:


> This is my work garage..It is much bigger than what you see in these pictures. There is storage rooms, a metal working room, a carpenter's shop, and an electricians shop. Oh ya' full kitchen, bathrooms, 2 offices, etc...lol


Look at all them nice yellow plows  Omost as nice as a shop full of john deeres


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Clapper you near Canton Ohio?
thats where I work about 1 week a month
otherwise Im back in NY working out of my house


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

First Time Out;417669 said:


> 4x4Farmer those are tow amazing shops. Don't be down on yours. I would kill for it.


yeah i would too, in jersey, we never get much "space" im considered lucky at 26 years old to have almost 3/4 of an acre lol. I want 4 acres but prices can get close to 250k just for the property, sucks.

I was gung ho for a 48' x 60' garage with 12' tall celings and a whole upstairs office/apartment but the township laughed at it and said im allowed the maximum size of 80% of your houses footprint  So it comes out to like 1120 sq ft my garage footprint can be which is ~ 26 x 40 i think. Still this isnt going to fit all of my equipment, trucks and cars let alone any trialers.

Id absolutely KILL for someting big like 100 x 85'' or something that i coul drive the whole truck and trailer in one end and out the other in the morning lol. Ive seen em before, theyre nice.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Just build it what are they gonna do make you tear it down? JK Seriously I have always wondered what the city would make someone do if they just put up a slightly oversized building? Not with the living space and such, but just a larger than approved building.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Some very nice shops guys!!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

yamaguy;425493 said:


> Just build it what are they gonna do make you tear it down? JK Seriously I have always wondered what the city would make someone do if they just put up a slightly oversized building? Not with the living space and such, but just a larger than approved building.


They would seriously make you tear it down. Stupid government interference.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally got around to taking some pictures of our shed.
Here is our shed









This is at my grandmas house (lives next door), we kinda took over.

















Unheated side


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Heated side









Security system


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I like your "security system"


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;427777 said:


> I like your "security system"


I agree


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw one last week on a guys shop. "picture of doberman" (I can run to the fence in 2.4 seconds, can you?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's what I have to work out of. It's way to small, but does the job.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Banksy;429108 said:


> Here's what I have to work out of. It's way to small, but does the job.


Thats a nice shed though. I love that arctic cat quad, and the welder.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. Both quads fit in there lengthwise. It's 12x16. I love my A-Cat. How do you like your Kawa? I've never owned one. My other quad is a Honda with a 50" plow. It pushes like a tank.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

heres mine. at night but lights are on.. I have two of these "sheds" which are basically detached 1 car garages. Theyre pretty cluttered, i have a hard time fitting everything in them since theyre only ~12' wide by 18' long. I had applied for a permit for a 48x60' garage with upstairs in the backyard... the township responded saying i need to have it under 1300sq ft total :realmad:

So the new plans were sent back for 28 x 40, that will have to due for now till the next house/property lol. What sucks is that across the street from me in jersey, the neighbor on the "boro" side in the same town has a garage thats 40 x 120, 12' tall garage doors and 6 of em  :crying:


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy crap that is a tight fit! Gotta do with what you have though!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Banksy;429203 said:


> Thanks. Both quads fit in there lengthwise. It's 12x16. I love my A-Cat. How do you like your Kawa? I've never owned one. My other quad is a Honda with a 50" plow. It pushes like a tank.


Never plowed with mine yet can't wait for snow!:bluebounc I have had mine through some mean mud pits and in some deep water. I also like suzuki's but they just don't have as much ground clearance. I love a-Cats though and thats probably what my next quad will be!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

this is one of my shops, the 2 bay doors. 22x52 and 36x52x16 foot doors,fully insulated and heated and air conditioned. it'll work til i build my own 40x60 in 2-3 years. sorry about the mess, the shop is filled with jobs that's making me money since it's not snowing any.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish i had a decent shed, our is barely big enough to fit a Chevy Trailblazer, but my grandpa lives across town and has a Morton building and a heated ambulance garage (which he owns) so im covered.

Mark13: l like your security system!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

awsome shops


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*shop*

It's warmed up , very odd year. cuople pic. of shop.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*shop*

inside shop


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Hahahaha. Here's mine. Hahaha



Seriously though, this is my "one car" garage.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*shop*

last winter a more typical snow fall


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Couple pics of mine

Air Conditioned and Heated. Keep it at lowest in winter 65 deg or 69 what ever is comfortable for work level being done. A/C when needed in summer.

Office, Bath/Shower

ALso have 2 outside storage sheds but still not enough room

1000 sq ft additional on house.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

couple more


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Friends Ultimate garage

80' x 365' 1 foot for every day of the year!!!!

In far right corner hanging off ceiling is a 3000 sq ft office to give an idea how big this thing is. Pic is looking from center of shop towards one end only. I could fit my garage nearly twice just in his office.










I took the pic from center of shop with camera lens zoomed in as far as it would go.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

couple more of my garage on house. Way oversize so no door dings etc. Far right bay is 25' deep with a slightly taller door. Good spot for plow truck ...



























If I wanted to could squeeze 6 cars in house garage


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW, badass!

You have far more room to park cars than to live in, haha.

You wouldnt be a HUGE Ford/Mustang fan would ya? LOL

Nice, really nice!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^ Now that's just a beautiful site. Very nice.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet mustangs + shops.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

stroker79;698244 said:


> WOW, badass!
> 
> You have far more room to park cars than to live in, haha.
> 
> ...


More of a Ford/Mercury than Mustang but now the Mustangs are collecting.

Started out with a new one @ 18 yrs old.


















Along with the one I just finished restoring this past may.

Shop Garage Storage is just 3000sq ft. House is a tad bigger (4300)

My latest pony: Not to mention the 69 Boss sitting in other garage with my old pickup.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

OMG......Im so jealous, I have an 07 v6 as of right now..all i can afford at 17. one day I hope to have a collection half as nice as yours. did you enter and win the lottery for that Shelby GT 500 KR with the stickers still in the window? my father is in our dealers lotto to also get the chance to buy one. keep up the hard work!

your wife must be very understanding of your hobby to let you have so many toys lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow Case your yard is landscaped very nice.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats one bad 302


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

where the 67 tho


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry it is soooo dirty. Haven't had time to clean up from the summer and fall job.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's my shop, the wife and I built it, having a background in construction sure saved me some dough and built things just the way I wanted it. The best part is having the attached "Man Cave" LOL!!

Here's mine after the shell was completed, 30 x 50 & poured a 10' wide apron across the front since.









The man room on one end. I've added a kitchen sink and a black leather couch and recliner since the pics, love the leather recliner, lol!


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

A few more pics,

A log I wacked down from the back forty with a $35.00 tree stand from Dick's sporting goods makes a great TV stand.









And a couple of critters.

















A great place to hangout, whether your wrenching on a project or taking it easy with a few friends and some adult beverages!!!


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

I house a couple of my toys in there too.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'l have to search thru my photobucket to find pics..its a mess right now...


















from march of last year


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys have some really nice shops! I hope to have one some day!


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

*For Jay Brown*

I had to wipe the drool from my chin after seeing your shop. When I grow up, I want to be just like you---except I am a GM fan. Nice rack system for the plows and salters.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Chiefmorton;699201 said:


> Here's my shop, the wife and I built it, having a background in construction sure saved me some dough and built things just the way I wanted it. The best part is having the attached "Man Cave" LOL!!
> 
> Here's mine after the shell was completed, 30 x 50 & poured a 10' wide apron across the front since.
> 
> ...


DUDE, did your wife decorate your "man cave"? That star would be a pellet gun target


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

lol! Yep that's the only room she got to decorate.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

*For Chiefmorton*

Nice toys!!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Morton......i would never go to the house if i had that man cave!


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Superior L & L;699924 said:


> Morton......i would never go to the house if i had that man cave!


It is a nice place to hang out!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

No wonder it looks so cool. You must be the owner of Morton Builders. The largest pole barn builders in the country.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

I've added some cabinets since the photo was taken and upgraded Rangers but here's a couple pics of the shop area.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Superior L & L;699931 said:


> No wonder it looks so cool. You must be the owner of Morton Builders. The largest pole barn builders in the country.


Oh how I wish I was, or even had some relation in Morton Salt would be nice!!!!!!! No such luck though LOL!!!! We saved a ton of money by building it ourselves and I bought everything I could when it was discounted


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a few pics of my shop. I just had it built this summer so it's really finished. I have started insulating it and would like to get some heat in it SOON!! It is 32'x48' with 12' ceiling and the two doors are 12' wide x 10' high.

It's full already, as you can see. It's never big enough.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

MSS Mow;699995 said:


> Here's a few pics of my shop. I just had it built this summer so it's really finished. I have started insulating it and would like to get some heat in it SOON!! It is 32'x48' with 12' ceiling and the two doors are 12' wide x 10' high.
> 
> It's full already, as you can see. It's never big enough.


you could of built it twice the size and it would be full that's just how it works lol the bigger it gets the more junk we collect lol .
that is a sweet size but a second floor would of been nice for doing wood working and add. storage and office maybe. definatly nice with 12x10 doors


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

MSS Mow;699995 said:


> Here's a few pics of my shop. I just had it built this summer so it's really finished. I have started insulating it and would like to get some heat in it SOON!! It is 32'x48' with 12' ceiling and the two doors are 12' wide x 10' high.
> 
> It's full already, as you can see. It's never big enough.


nice place, what model Deere?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

heres some pics of our yard i took this morning





































its too small for this time of year


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

and here is one of inside the shop


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

does anyone else have pics of their yards


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

john1066;700638 said:


> does anyone else have pics of their yards


Here's a couple pics of ours from last summer, probably not the type of yards your referring to though lol!


















I don't have a striper on mine yet but it still does a pretty good job. I'm going to fab one up this winter so maybe my stripes will be a little more defined then they are now.


----------



## PlowFan1234 (Jan 17, 2008)

Chiefmorton;700649 said:


> Here's a couple pics of ours from last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


question for ya...... i have a landscaping business an when i mow sometimes i wanna try doing it like that i always see it but how in the hell do you make it come out like that? thats amazing


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

john1066;700144 said:


> and here is one of inside the shop


john where are you in mass? nice asorment of equipment!


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

It's pretty easy to do once you've know which direction you want your stripes going. I start out with the very first mowing of the year and take off in one direction, keeping it as straight as I can and of course keep going back and forth with my ZTR mower. The next time I mow I do the same thing except cross ways, go straight as possible, it's important to make your first mowing in the directions you want because you need to stick with them all season.

I always mow in the same "lanes" so to speak as to always tilt the grass the same direction every time I mow which kinda trains the grass to lean in one direction or the other. I rotate from week to week mowing one direction one time and then the opposite direction the other time. It only takes about 2 mowings and you'll easily be able to see right where to start and which direction you need to go when you get ready. Hopefully this makes some sense, it's a simple process but sometimes hard to explain with a keyboard, lol.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Holly molly,Jay B you are one organized dude.Love the plows stacked on the wall.Even the rigs are all lined up.Nice job.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

were located in attleboro. what kind of buisness are you into


----------



## usedcarsinri (Sep 7, 2008)

i remember the walsh name i grew up in north attleboro


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

where did you grow up in north


----------



## usedcarsinri (Sep 7, 2008)

North end 5 houses up from Achins garage


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

john1066;700711 said:


> were located in attleboro. what kind of buisness are you into


I'm up in stoneham we do floor covering and remodeling


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

highlander316;700112 said:


> nice place, what model Deere?


Thanks! The Deere is a 990. Nice tractor, but, like the shop, would like it a little bigger.  It struggles to fill that sander on the ton. Not quite enough height.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

cat320-
How do you like your Bobcat 463? Do you use it for snow removal?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

we use it about 20 mins each storm before teh office helps to clean by the front door. Its not a bad machine just way too small for us we paid 16000 for it lat year for a demolition job inside a high school it paid for its self there and we do find uses for it once in a while so its ok to keep around the only reason it has gone out plowing is when the 287 broke down to keep the operator busy


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

*"Man Cave Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

*my shop*

heres my shop messy for winter and storing a bunch of summer toys takes up alot of room
stupid logs are a log home kit thats need to be built
cars are 2 1960s italian minis and a firebird on lift


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Lawn Enforcer;701067 said:


> cat320-
> How do you like your Bobcat 463? Do you use it for snow removal?


I have a Gehl 4640 i do like that just use it around the shop for snow cleaning I usually use the 580 to for the snow removal when i need it or get hired out.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

heres one:


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is one of my yard. I am going to add a 24x40 coverall this year


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

naturalgreen;701382 said:


> heres my shop messy for winter and storing a bunch of summer toys takes up alot of room
> stupid logs are a log home kit thats need to be built
> cars are 2 1960s italian minis and a firebird on lift


what year bird?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

actually it may be a trans am
cant remember 
it is early 70s 4 on the floor big boy.
not a big sports car guy
but it is sweet
he bought it in 98 with 2,500 original miles
a guy and his dad bought it new together and then had a falling out and the guy ran it once every other month and then sold it when his dad died
my buddy bought it and the posilock still worked and everything
new belts and hoses and some rings and its as good as new
it now has about 10,000 miles on it and historic plates and almost never gets run
i may have some pics from when the lift was down


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

NAC;701748 said:


> Here is one of my yard. I am going to add a 24x40 coverall this year


Nice Volvo, how do you like it?


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

NickGB;702052 said:


> Nice Volvo, how do you like it?


It's great.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

john1066;700144 said:


> and here is one of inside the shop


john,
why the cardboard on the back of the bobcat? (i get it if it was on the grill of a vehicle..same reason?)
steve


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

my new plow vehicles


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

its not cardboard its a piece of ply wood that was put on for the demo job we didn't want to scratch the whole thing up


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice mack in the garage is that a six wheeler or ten? any better pics of it those old RD's are nice


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

its a ten wheeler i don't really have any better pics of it yet we just put the sander on that truck this year it was on the DM 800 the last few years


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

My Place. workn on organizing it better since its winter and i have more time. My dad shares it with me and keeps lumber and other construction stuff there to since hes a contractor. Theres an office in the back.


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

naturalgreen;702207 said:


> my new plow vehicles


What kind of cars are those? 500?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

john1066;702307 said:


> its a ten wheeler i don't really have any better pics of it yet we just put the sander on that truck this year it was on the DM 800 the last few years


My friend dedicated his dm to a sander what event of changes for that truck was dump then tanker for crack fill now it's a sander ,fun truck to frive but bad if your a passenger lol.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

yea the dm was a tractor then ten wheeler now it is a water truck. the r model that has the sander on it now is also a tractor.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

im currently putting up a 100x100


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

albhb3;702538 said:


> im currently putting up a 100x100


Stop teasing, we want to see pics!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres all i have for now,its more of a toy box right now though, as soon as i paid my house off i started to build. it was either a new snowmobile or this.its not big enough but you have to start some where. it has cable heat water and a crapper lol








i needed some artwork.








this wasnt what i had in mind for it but if you get lucky enough to get an old car you make do lol








heres my family sedan for those high priced gas days,10 bucks fills the fleet for a couple of days, and not having to cart your teens to cheerleading is priceless, besides they love them.







.
its the best 5000 i ever spent imo.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;702733 said:


> it has cable heat water and a crapper lol.


You don't need a house then.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

IPLOWSNO

what is the footprint?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

naturalgreen;701382 said:


> heres my shop messy for winter and storing a bunch of summer toys takes up alot of room
> stupid logs are a log home kit thats need to be built
> cars are 2 1960s italian minis and a firebird on lift


transam sorry


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ beautiful t/a


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark13;427767 said:


> Finally got around to taking some pictures of our shed.
> Here is our shed
> 
> 
> ...


i want something like your grandmas except a little higher so i can have a light shop and install grage plus a place to put my tractors and wheeler


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

I am so bummed, my photobucket was messed up and the pics are all gone???? Does anyone have an idea how to fix them?


Been so busy plowing etc have had no time to snoop around or post.

We are now at 87" for season so far with more on the way tomorrow and wednesday along with MAJOR rain in forcast along with FLOOD watch!

I have no idea how to fix the pics other than re-post..


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

albhb3;702538 said:


> im currently putting up a 100x100


Sooo.... It has been a few years.... We're still waiting for pictures.... !!:yow!: Please and thanks!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Jay brown;418954 said:


> i'll get some inside later tonight


First off. For the record, kick ass shop! Second, what size are the doors? 2 trucks wide? Are you glad you went with that size building?


----------

